# turning off DSC for track events



## isnickythere (Oct 6, 2005)

I understand that BMW is trying to protect us from ourselves but it is truely frustrating to turn off the DSC each time I take my car on the race track. Let me explain, I instruct driving schools using my (fairly) stock E46 330ci and have to turn off the DSC each time I turn the car back on. Quite frankly, I would only like to engage the DSC during inclement weather which doesn't happen too often in Cincinnati. As far as I know, there is no way to temporarily disengage this safety feature without turning it off for good and I don't want to do that. Does anyone know of a way to fix this pesky problem?!

Thanks!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

isnickythere said:


> I understand that BMW is trying to protect us from ourselves but it is truely frustrating to turn off the DSC each time I take my car on the race track. Let me explain, I instruct driving schools using my (fairly) stock E46 330ci and have to turn off the DSC each time I turn the car back on. Quite frankly, I would only like to engage the DSC during inclement weather which doesn't happen too often in Cincinnati. As far as I know, there is no way to temporarily disengage this safety feature without turning it off for good and I don't want to do that. Does anyone know of a way to fix this pesky problem?!
> 
> Thanks!


When I had my E36 M3 I remember reading someone over at roadfly was able to engineer a little electrical thingie that would disable ASC when starting the car. A press on the button would restore it.

Try a search over the E36 forums and see if you can find it (or ask a question). Who knows, it may work for the E46 as well... :dunno:

But if you do find something, please let us know. Disabling the DSC is part of my starting ritual every time...

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If you're that easily frustrated...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

just be glad you can turn it off, liability will eventually eliminate that feature altogether, some manufacturers are already going there


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

isnickythere said:


> I understand that BMW is trying to protect us from ourselves but it is truely frustrating to turn off the DSC each time I take my car on the race track. Let me explain, I instruct driving schools using my (fairly) stock E46 330ci and have to turn off the DSC each time I turn the car back on. Quite frankly, I would only like to engage the DSC during inclement weather which doesn't happen too often in Cincinnati. As far as I know, there is no way to temporarily disengage this safety feature without turning it off for good and I don't want to do that. Does anyone know of a way to fix this pesky problem?!
> 
> Thanks!


Hmm...

Here ya go (it's for an E39, but it might work on your car)
http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/tips_pages/DSCoff.htm


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

The cap + resistor _can_ work on the E46, ie if you choose the right specs. I had it for a while but it does alter the circuit spec and I decided to remove them. Seriously, holding it down after starting the car isn't that frustrating. Just imagine you're the pilot and you need to flick a bunch of buttons before taking off. It's fun.

If you're confident enough, meaning have worked in and out of soldering electronics etc, that DIY page shows a really simple job. It's not the best and cleanest job, but good for a quick fix. I prefer the whole circuit board, casing, IDC headers/pins. Throw in a LED for indication as well. Only thing is the E46 DSC connector is different. Battery disconnection is strongly recommended. IIRC, there are two leads on the connector that you don't want to touch accidentally (could be 1 and 4 but don't take my word for it, confirm with official wiring diagram) , or else the car will have serious electronic glitches. Been there so I know.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And good luck if you lose it on the street with this mod and hurt someone. Say goodbye to disposable income for a LONG time.

Disabling safety features is not looked upon favorably in the courts.

Just learn to start, and push the DSC button.


----------

